# Built new kernel, firefox and flash, no sound [ SOLVED ]

## CptPajamas

I build a new kernel to support EFI GPT, and updated Firefox-bin and adobe-flash to the latest versions I have in portage:

```

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 3.0.10

      Latest version installed: 3.0.10

      Size of files: 16,480 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

```

```

*  www-plugins/adobe-flash

      Latest version available: 10.0.22.87

      Latest version installed: 10.0.22.87

      Size of files: 8,747 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10

```

I can view flash video but I have no audio support.

Audio device list:

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: Virtual MIDI Card 1

  #1: HDA Intel at 0xfdff4000 irq 22

  #2: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC  at usb-0000:00:1d.1-1, full s

```

I only use USB audio for music playback, the system uses device 1 by default, and other things work fine like mplayer-bin and such. I do have OSS layers in my kernel.

```

Linux genwaku 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Mon May 11 15:08:30 MDT 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Help!

----------

## malgorm

I have the same problem. I've updated my kernel to 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, firefox to 3.0.10 and adobe-flash to 10.0.22.87. I can watch flash video but i don't have sound. Other audio applications work fine.

Any hints?

----------

## CptPajamas

I rebuilt my kernel to not include the support for Intel HD audio, and only USB audio, and I still have the same issue.

Not sure where to go from here, but at least I can listen to my mp3's.

*sigh*

----------

## malgorm

I've tried FF 3.0.8 - still same problem. I've also tried older adobe-flash from portage (10.0.15.3) and still no luck. We have different kernel versions so it's also not that... I don't get it.

----------

## CptPajamas

I'm thinking it has to be the way that the Flash plugin itself, or Firefox, communicates with ALSA. It's borked.

----------

## malgorm

Yesterday I updated my KDE to 4.2.3. Are you using KDE 4.x?

----------

## CptPajamas

Using Gnome here. 2.22.3.

----------

## CptPajamas

Something I did notice is I used to have a Master and a PCM audio control, separate, in my volume control app. After I updated the kernel for EFI GPT the volume control changed to just changing the miscellaneous surround / front headphone / et cetera controls up and down, no PCM slider was there any more.

I think I updated some alsa-related things through portage, too. Maybe I'm just hallucinating.

----------

## samo

I have the same problem, also with konqueror.

----------

## CptPajamas

No solution here.

----------

## CptPajamas

Bump.

Anyone found out what's going on here?

----------

## Twenynge

I just created a new thread about this and the only response I'm getting is cricket chirping.  Did you manage to solve this problem, or are you still experiencing it?

----------

## CptPajamas

Still experiencing the same issue. Haven't found a solution.

----------

## comprookie2000

Is media-sound/pulseaudio installed?

----------

## CptPajamas

I do not have pulseaudio installed.

----------

## comprookie2000

Post the output of lspci and lsmod.

Did you rerun alsaconf and check alsamixer for anything muted?

Did you start alsasound?

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

Did you save your mixer settings?

alsamixer

/etc/init.d/alsasound save 

post aplay -l

----------

## CptPajamas

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0402 (rev a1)

02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

04:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               8112328  26 

```

Alsaconf says there's no available PnP or PCI cards.

```

genwaku nate # /etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status:  started

```

```

genwaku nate # alsamixer

No mixer elems found

```

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 1: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: default [USB Audio CODEC ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

----------

## CptPajamas

Also, nothing muted and the gnome-alsamixer shows "master" and "front" as working, but no sound through flash in firefox. Audio works fine with anything else, like previously mentioned.

----------

## Twenynge

I just fixed the issue I had with flash audio failing to play through a usb headset by following the Gentoo ALSA wiki entry.

Specifically, I created an /etc/asound.conf file that cleared up the issue.  Can you post your asound.conf file?

I don't know what it was, but KDE's System Settings -> Multimedia -> output device preference settings don't seem to apply to flash, however /etc/asound.conf cleared it up for me.Last edited by Twenynge on Tue Jan 12, 2010 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CptPajamas

No asound.conf file.

----------

## CptPajamas

Wow, that totally fixed the issue.

Added:

pcm.!default { type hw card Intel }

ctl.!default { type hw card Intel }

To an asound.conf file and restarted firefox.

Cheers!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Twenynge

Nice!

----------

